

Aereo ruled illegal by Supreme Court; must pay copyright fees - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/aereo-ruled-illegal-by-supreme-court-must-pay-copyright-fees-7000030926/

======
joesmo
Of course, since most consumer antennas can't reliably pick up these signals
even right in the middle of a city like San Francisco, it's really the
customers who are missing out on a service they can only otherwise get bundled
with cable services that are costly and unwanted.

------
jack-r-abbit
well shoot. SCOTUS got it wrong. :( Aereo had solid arguments. I wonder what
ABC paid to get this ruling.

